# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر

## alisahebi

سلام 
من رشته تجربی هستم و علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویس و رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دارم.به نظرتون میتونم با رشته تجربی مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم و قبول شم.احتمال قبولی تو این رشته با معدل کتبی دیپلم 17/06 تو دانشگاه پیام نور چقدره؟به نظرتون قبول میشم؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم دوستانی که تجربه دارن به نظرتون با این معدل میتونم مترجمی دانشگاه پیام نور قبول شم.چون رتبه آزمون سنجشم زیاد خوب نشد و امیدی به رتبه کنور ندارم.میترسم قبول نشم هیجا :Yahoo (68):

----------


## uouo

سلام 

کنکور چ سالی هستی؟امسااال؟

----------


## Mojgan*M

پیام نور کلا میاری اره
نیاوردی هم فراگیر میگیره از وسطا مهر یا ابان کلا میتونی بری

----------


## mohammad_7676

چرا پیام نور برو ازاد بهتره که.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
دوستان ببخشید این جا میپرسم یه سوال کسی که دانشگاه ازاد کارشناسی شو میگیره چطور میتونه بدون کنکور کارشناسی ارشد بره دولتی بخونه دانشگاه های خوب میگن اگه معدلت بالا باشه میشه یعنی فقط همین؟؟؟؟؟کلا شرایطش چیه از کارشناسی ازاد بدون کنکور رفت سراسری دانشگاه خوب؟؟؟؟

----------


## va6hid

این واقعیه با رتبه این حدود مهندسی کامپیوتر شرریف قبول میشه شد؟ :Yahoo (21): 



علوم کامپیوتر تا چه رتبه ایه؟

----------


## va6hid

:Yahoo (21): ؟

----------


## va6hid

:\?

----------


## M-A.

از رشته علوم کامپیوتر میتوان برای کارشناسی ارشد به رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر رفت؟ اگه میشه ایا این تغییر ساده است ؟

----------


## parsaalizadeh

هیچ تضمینی واسه کارت نیست همون تجربی بخون به خدا به نفعته

----------


## parsaalizadeh

اخرش باید کامپیوتر بفروشی والا مثل قدیم نیست که الان هر برنامه بخوای کد هاش تو نت هست هیچ درامدی نیست

----------


## vahidz771

> این واقعیه با رتبه این حدود مهندسی کامپیوتر شرریف قبول میشه شد؟
> 
> 
> 
> علوم کامپیوتر تا چه رتبه ایه؟


داداش این مهندسی کامپیوتر نیست/ it یا همون فناوری اطلاعات هست که به درد لا جرز دیوار میخوره : )
توی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر فقط گرایش نرم افزارش خوبه، این رتبه هم درسته چون it نسبت به گرایش نرم افزار خیلی راحت تر قبول میشی.

----------


## vahidz771

> اخرش باید کامپیوتر بفروشی والا مثل قدیم نیست که الان هر برنامه بخوای کد هاش تو نت هست هیچ درامدی نیست


خنده دار ترین حرف ممکن :Yahoo (23): 
شما یه فوق لیسانس نرم افزار بده به من + تافل یا ایلتس من تضمین میکنم 6 ماه دیگه هر کشوری که خواستی باشی با شرایط عالی. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام 
> من رشته تجربی هستم و علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویس و رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دارم.به نظرتون میتونم با رشته تجربی مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم و قبول شم.احتمال قبولی تو این رشته با معدل کتبی دیپلم 17/06 تو دانشگاه پیام نور چقدره؟به نظرتون قبول میشم؟؟
> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم دوستانی که تجربه دارن به نظرتون با این معدل میتونم مترجمی دانشگاه پیام نور قبول شم.چون رتبه آزمون سنجشم زیاد خوب نشد و امیدی به رتبه کنور ندارم.میترسم قبول نشم هیجا


مهندسی کامپیوتر ینی شما برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری که این تو دانشگاه های سطح پایین یا غیر انتفاعی یا پیام نور اتفاق نمیفته/ اگه واقعا علاقه داری برو دنبالش دیپلم ریاضیتو بگیر برای سال بعدش بخون ( من یه چیزی شنیدم که الان معافیت تحصیلی برای کنکور تا هر وقت بخوای میدن مطمئن نیستم فقط شنیدم ). پیام نور اتلاف وقت هست : )
موفق باشی.

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> اخرش باید کامپیوتر بفروشی والا مثل قدیم نیست که الان هر برنامه بخوای کد هاش تو نت هست هیچ درامدی نیست


یعنی تصورتون از مهندسی کامپیوتر تو حلق گیتس :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> یعنی تصورتون از مهندسی کامپیوتر تو حلق گیتس


 :Yahoo (23):

----------

